# Raw sources in Los Angeles



## Whitefang3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know/have any places they get their raw food from?
I currently buy from El Monte Wholesale meat

I was hoping to find other places to buy from and I know SoCal has a co op but I don't want to join..


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Creston Valley Meats Main


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would try Harvest Meat Company. I have used their San Diego location as well as their Sacramento location for dog food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Yelp or Google butchers in your area. We have ONE butcher for all of the Santa Clarita Area...and when I went in there asking for weird things (turkey neck, chicken back...that kinda weird) he immediately said "Oh! you're feeding a dog?" and started listing everything he's made for people. Even said that once I figured out what I wanted on a regular basis he'd either order it for me or if he had it make it cut the way I wanted with no extra charge!


----------



## endless5 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting, was going to start my search too since I'm in the LA area and getting my pup in 5 weeks  Didnt want to join the co-op


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how to join the co-op. I paid $1.89lb for the turkey necks...co-op advertises 0.49-0.79lb...well worth it in my opinion! Especially if I want to go start feeding the more expensive meats! They can get venison and bison and ostrich! All cheaper than the butcher. I also am having a hard time finding out if he can get green tripe, which the co-op can get. I think it's worth it for one day a year to volunteer.


----------



## endless5 (May 14, 2013)

from what I read on the site, you just have to place your first order, and from there they will ask you to schedule your volunteer date and go from that

FAQs


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are looking for tripe, try 909-244-7691 (Walnut area). 

I get chicken backs from Puritan Poultry at the farmer's market on fairfax. As I get 30-40 lbs at a time, they sell it to me at 69 cents/lb. 

I get fish and organs from asian markets, beef at restaurant supply stores. 

I joined socal barf but found it to be inconvenient and quality was marginal.


----------



## endless5 (May 14, 2013)

thank you for the input. I was thinking asian market & restaurant supply stores would be my go-to places


----------



## Whitefang3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've gone to 99ranch for some things not found in your normal market but the prices weren't the best. 

Bikecafe, Is that number you left for green tripe? 

L&t meat company is another wholesaler
Also harvest meat company (vernon,ca) I've spoken to and was told they would sell to me as long as I bought by the case


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Whitefang3 said:


> Bikecafe, Is that number you left for green tripe?


yeah, the number is for green tripe. I should have been more specific. It comes in 2 lb logs and the last time, I paid $2/lb. The guy said that there maybe a price increase (not more than 25 cents)

Agree that 99 ranch does not have the best price but good place for organs. I get kidneys, liver and heart from them. They also have cheap ground beef though i normally use whole beef.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

OK...so the co-op DOES have great prices, however, I am not equipped to store 2-3 months of meat at my house (which it comes out to because they sell like 60lbs of heart! Who feeds that much heart????) It's great prices. If you all that live close to Magic Mountain wanted to go in on it with me, we can get a HUGE purchase together and I'll do the volunteering? Their prices are better than the mexican markets...usually save $6-8 on the 30-40lb bundles. Example- Pork neck from the market is $1.59 lb and from the co-op it's $1.13. Hearts are about 76 cents a pound cheaper for beef. Stuff like that?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Bear L said:


> Creston Valley Meats Main


He sells the "end of the day meats" at a REALLY GOOD price...but is it noticeable? Do you know what it is? I mean, what if it's pig nose? That can't have any nutritional value, can it?


----------



## Raw feeding dog mom (Oct 19, 2020)

erfunhouse said:


> OK...so the co-op DOES have great prices, however, I am not equipped to store 2-3 months of meat at my house (which it comes out to because they sell like 60lbs of heart! Who feeds that much heart????) It's great prices. If you all that live close to Magic Mountain wanted to go in on it with me, we can get a HUGE purchase together and I'll do the volunteering? Their prices are better than the mexican markets...usually save $6-8 on the 30-40lb bundles. Example- Pork neck from the market is $1.59 lb and from the co-op it's $1.13. Hearts are about 76 cents a pound cheaper for beef. Stuff like that?



HI, Just found this post from 2013. You mention a supplier (co-op) near magic mountain. Can you please share the name?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Raw feeding dog mom said:


> HI, Just found this post from 2013. You mention a supplier (co-op) near magic mountain. Can you please share the name?


user has not logged on since 2014, unlikely to see your question. i don’t use FB but often see it recommended to check the groups there for Raw feeding resources.


----------

